# Post photos on CR?



## monkey44 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'm just curious about all the photos posted on CR.

We have regular discussions about protecting our images from theft online - so, I'm curious about the photos that get posted here, some amazing shots. And I wonder why you guys that post these don't worry about someone copying and using it all over the web? And, some will steal it, claim it, and sell it - maybe numerous times.

It's probably unlikely these thieves will get caught. Personally, I've seen a few of my sports images on other websites, so I know it happens. Usually, a legit site will acknowledge the take down, and either pay or remove it. But, I'd hardy guess I see all ... as I just got lucky a few times and happen to see it ... 

I'd guess we all have at least some protection on our websites - at least keep the honest thieves honest ... and I know protection can be defeated.

Don't get me wrong, this venue is great, and I truly enjoy the images some of you post - but it puzzles me about the copy protection.


----------



## tpatana (Oct 16, 2016)

Why worry?

99% of my shots will never be used anywhere anyway. If someone uses it elsewhere, it just proves it was good shot.

One of my pic from long long time ago, I had no idea had circulated around until I accidentally saw it at one forum posted by other person. Then I did reverse google on the pic, and found ~150 hits around the web.

And any shot I'm planning to submit or use somewhere, I never post anywhere online until I'm done on the official usage. It's that simple.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2016)

Most of my stuff is boring, but I watermark everything that goes to the web.



Dixon Renegade Show Girls 0677 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 16, 2016)

Got any more boring stuff? :-*


----------



## kaihp (Oct 16, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> Got any more boring stuff? :-*



Follow the linky road to Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2016)

kaihp said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > Got any more boring stuff? :-*
> ...



Yup! I have a lot of different subjects I shoot.
Let's just cut to the chase... https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157645177868007


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi Monkey44. 
I would be shocked to find anyone bothering to 'borrow' any of my photos. They are imho mostly of poor quality, be that composition, processing or technical properties, based on this I think I would be flattered if someone used one, though it would be nice to be asked, credited and or paid for it. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 16, 2016)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Monkey44.
> I would be shocked to find anyone bothering to 'borrow' any of my photos. They are imho mostly of poor quality, be that composition, processing or technical properties, based on this I think I would be flattered if someone used one, though it would be nice to be asked, credited and or paid for it.
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



LOL!

If I think there is a chance of somebody liking one of my photos enough to steal it, I'll place a second watermark in the photo. This second one will be discreet, and hard to clone out. 
Can you spot it?



Yosemite Half Dome sunset © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------



## lion rock (Oct 16, 2016)

For everyone I post, there are 100 photos that are better than mine. I'd be quite pleased if people deem mine good enough to harvest.
I have, however, asked for permission from photographers here before I downloaded, or requested high resolution photos so my wife can used them as subjects to paint.
-r


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 17, 2016)

Photos uploaded to CR are downsized to 1024 X 1024, and generally not of a very good quality. That is not a high enough resolution to be of professional use. Those who have a web site and are linking to high resolution photos are presumably aware that they may be copied and copyright or even watermark the images..


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi Kieth. 
Happy to have given you a lol! ;D
Yes I see your extra watermark just above the tree line centre right on the rock face, however I probably wouldn't have noticed it if you hadn't alerted us to it. 
Lovely photo. 

Cheers, Graham. 



KeithBreazeal said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Monkey44.
> ...


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 17, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



Ooosh get in! Nice work!


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > kaihp said:
> ...



Thanks  I see that a lot of folks hit the "Babes" galley link- my Flickr hits are insane! LOL
The "Dolly Tattoo" seems to be the most viewed. Cropped to within one pixel of "R" rated. ;D


----------



## arthurbikemad (Oct 17, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



The pic is hot! And yeah, I'd thought about the crop  :-X


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2016)

arthurbikemad said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > arthurbikemad said:
> ...



HA! I didn't want to post that photo directly.
It does have that hidden watermark in a tasteful place.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 17, 2016)

I put small sized images, only 1500 px long side, so even at 240 dpi it would only be 6" long side. If people "steal" them or use without consent it doesn't worry me as they are unlikely to be able to use them to make any financial gain. Same with the images on my website. These are constantly screen grabbed and used without consent; they crop up all over. If they are not being used to make money out of then I ignore them. Occasionally I do come across were someone is trying to use one of my images to sell something. One that comes to mind was where someone had photographed a large print (!) and was then using the image to promote something in a printed brochure ! I think I got £500 out of them that just about covered half of the legal fees


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 17, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> If I think there is a chance of somebody liking one of my photos enough to steal it, I'll place a second watermark in the photo. This second one will be discreet, and hard to clone out.
> Can you spot it?



Who the heck painted graffiti on Half Dome?


----------



## zim (Oct 17, 2016)

Every day I check to see if someone has stolen my photos, every day I'm disappointed ;D


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 17, 2016)

OK - i'm stealing all your photos just so you feel flattered guys. Will split the money I make equally between all of us here in CR.   

In fact, I see some extremely nice images here - and because some of mine have been 'stolen' and used on the web for promotions, I just got curious because the 'steal images' comes up often and it's a real issue with pros. Then, I see a photo forum that posts really nice stuff and wonder ... you all should be proud of what you post here, and don't sell yourself short ...


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 17, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> KeithBreazeal said:
> 
> 
> > If I think there is a chance of somebody liking one of my photos enough to steal it, I'll place a second watermark in the photo. This second one will be discreet, and hard to clone out.
> ...



+1


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 18, 2016)

KeithBreazeal said:


> arthurbikemad said:
> 
> 
> > KeithBreazeal said:
> ...



I want to thank all of you for checking that link to make sure I watermarked all the photos. ;D



We have a spike by Keith Breazeal, on Flickr


----------

